# الرجل والمرأة عملة واحدة ذات وجهين ( هما مجد الله المنظور )



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2008)

أن للمرأة سرّ عظيم كما للرجل ، فكلاهما عمله واحدة ذات وجهين ، فلا نقدر أن نتحدث عن المرأة دون الرجل ولا الرجل دون المرأة ، بل أتجرأ وأقول بصراحة تامة أن *أي انفصال بينهما هو من واقع تشتت الإنسان بواقع خبرة الخطية التي عانى منها منذ السقوط !!!*​ 


لنا أولاً أن نعترف أن هناك *فرق وتمايز* بين الرجل والمرأة ، ولكن *ليس فرق انفصالي ولا تمايز من جهة الأفضلية* ، بل هذه الأفضلية لم تنشأ إلا من واقع *محبة الذات* للرجل أو للمرأة فأدت للتفكك والانفصال ، حتى أن كل منهما يريد أن ينفرد بذاته ويستأثر لنفسه الصدارة في أنه هو المتسلط على الآخر والقوام عليه ، وبدأ الصراع منذ أمد بعيد على من هو أقدر من الآخر على الريادة وقيادة المجتمع نحو الأفضل ، مع أن في الواقع كل منهما مكمل للآخر ومستحيل أن يستقيم المجتمع كله أو يبنى إلا على كتفيهما معاً وهما في حالة وحده وانسجام !!!​ 


+ في الواقع أن الوحدة بين الرجل والمرأة هي وحده أصيلة *مصدرها الله الذي خلقهما على صورته ومثاله *، فالرجل والمرأة في وحدة تكاملية متميزة ، فكل منهما مُعترف به لدى الآخر ، وسرّ الخلق هو في *صفة التمايز بين أثنين متكافئين ومتميزين ومختلفين عن بعضهما البعض جـ نـ ساً وشكلاً *، *ولكن في وحدتهما المنسجمة يمثلان صورة الله ومثالة في جو من الاتفاق بطبيعة الحب الذي تشملهما في نور الله الذي يتدفق عليهما معاً بقوة الحب الذي ينسكب فيهما من الروح القدس الرب المحيي !!!*​ 
وسرّ المأساة الحقيقي هو في *تحطيم الوحدة* بين الرجل والمرأة ، إذ أصبح كل منهما ينافس الآخر ليصير له حق الصدارة في كل شيء دون الآخر ، وهذه هي مأساة الخروج من محضر الله ، وهذا هو سر السقوط الذي *أدى لانفصال الإنسان عن الله بل وعن كل آخر *، وبذلك *شوه *الصورة الأصيلة التي فيه الذي قد أخذها كهبة مقدسة من الله الحي !!!​ 

*أقول لكم سر :*
*الرجل والمرأة في وحدتهما المنسجمة هما مجد الله المنظور*​ 

+ *لنا الآن أن نعرف كيف نتجه بقلوبنا لله كي ما نحقق أصل الصورة التي تشوهت فينا بفعل السقوط والتشتت الذي أدى للانقسام والانفصال ، وعدم قبول الآخر كمميز عني وأنا مميز عنه !!!*​ 
*+ لنا أن نعلم أن المرأة مميزه كونها امرأة ولها كل الفخر ، وأيضاً الرجل مميز أنه رجل وله كل الفخر ، فكلاهما أمام الله في وحده وانسجام ، يملئهما الله معاً من مجده وفرح خلاصه في وحدة وانسجام في جسد واحد متميز غير منفصل ...*​ 

*في ملئ الزمان أتى ربنا يسوع ليحرر الإنسان ويجمع شمل المتفرقين إلى واحد ، في حالة من الانسجام كجسد واحد متمايز ، غير منقسم ، بل وفي نفس ذات الوقت يحفظ فيه تمايزه واختلافه دون خلط أو تبديل !!!*​ 

ففي عالمنا هذا لابد من أن *نحقق كمال الصورة التي صرنا عليها منذ دخلنا جرن المعمودية وصرنا خليقة جديدة في ربنا يسوع ، بل وصرنا معاً في جسد واحد منسجم غير قابل للانقسام أو التعالي على بعضه البعض* ، *بل يجب أن نحيا من محبة الله الآب في ربنا يسوع بقوة تدفق الحب الذي ينسكب في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا ،* *ينبغي أن نصير الوجه المنظور لله الغير منظور لأننا جميعاً نحقق الجسد الواحد بانسجامنا معاً لنصير عن جدارة في نفس ذات جسد ربنا يسوع الممتد فوق كل زمان ومكان ، لأنه هو عينه الكنيسة المتحدة فيه معاً ، رجل وامرأة بلا تعالي أو وضع أحد مكان آخر أو أفضلية لأحد فيه عن الآخر !!!*​ 

*+ فينبغي أن لا تفقد المرأة أنوثتها ولا الرجل رجولته ، لأن كل منهما متمايز عن الآخر ومنسجم مع الآخر في وحده رغم الاختلاف بينهما ، وهذا هو سر الوحدة وقبول الآخر ، والاحتياج إليه ، لأننا جميعنا مكملين بعضنا لبعض ، وأي انتقاص للآخر هو خسران الكيان الواحد بل والخروج عن القصد الإلهي ...*​ 



النعمة معكم يا أحباء يسوع





​



منقول​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز جدا ومتفق مع كل كلمة فية
شكرا ليكي على نقل هذا الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع ممتاز جدا ومتفق مع كل كلمة فية
> شكرا ليكي على نقل هذا الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (11 يناير 2009)

*كلام مظبووووووووووووط*
*وياريت الاتنين يفهموا الكلام دة كويس*

*ميرسى يا كاندتى*


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *كلام مظبووووووووووووط*
> *وياريت الاتنين يفهموا الكلام دة كويس*
> 
> *ميرسى يا كاندتى*


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا فيتا يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (14 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى ياكاندى الموضوع جميل جدا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياكاندى الموضوع جميل جدا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااا ياكاندى الموضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## candy shop (19 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا ياكاندى الموضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سلام* (19 يناير 2009)

هل تريد أن تعلم أن زواجك سيكون ناجحاً ومستمراً وسعيداً ؟ إذا كنت تريد ذلك فاسأل نفسك هذه الأسئلة :-
ـ هل تهتم بإسعاد الشخص الذي تحبه ؟ 
ـ هل تشعر برغبة في مساعدته على عمل الأشياء التي يحبها ويهتم بعملها ؟ أو أنك تهتم قبل كل شئ بسعادتك الشخصية وتنتظر منه بصفة مستمرة أن يعمل دائماًَ على زيادة إسعادك ؟
وليس المفروض أن تتزوج الفتاة رجلا ً يُرجى إصلاحه بعد الزواج أو تعتقد أنها قادرة على تغيير بعض سمات شخصيته لمجرد أنه يحبها .
ـ هل تشعر بحماسة دائمة لحل خلافاتكما وقت حدوثها ؟
ـ هل تشعر باهتمام وحرص على حياتكما الزوجية أكثر من حرصك على إثبات صحة وجهة نظرك في صحة كل خلاف يقوم بينكما ؟
ـ هل أنت مستعد للتنازل عن شئ من كبريائك أثناء منازعاتكما في سبيل الوصول إلى التفاهم المنشود؟
ـ هل ترى في الخلافات التي تنشب بينكما احتمالات بنّاءة لدعم حياتكما الزوجية ؟
ـ هل هناك أهداف أو هوايات مشتركة بينكما ؟
إن حباً هذه خصائصه يختلف عن الحب الذي يتجنب فيه الإنسان حدوث أي مناقشة بأي ثمن .. إن الحب الناضج يركز على دعم الحياة الزوجية أكثر مما يركز على دعم شخصية أحد الزوجين باستمرار .
يجب على المتحابين المتزوجين أن يخططا دائماً بصيغة نحن لا بصيغة أنا .. يناقشان معاً آمالهما ورغباتهما ، يشعر كل منهما أنه جزء من الآخر .. هذا هو الحب الناضج ؟
__________________
سورى لو  الكلام مش متكافئ مع الموضوع..
بس مش عارفة أنزل موضوع جديد.. بيقولوا غير مصرح​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2009)

سلام* قال:


> هل تريد أن تعلم أن زواجك سيكون ناجحاً ومستمراً وسعيداً ؟ إذا كنت تريد ذلك فاسأل نفسك هذه الأسئلة :-
> 
> ـ هل تهتم بإسعاد الشخص الذي تحبه ؟
> ـ هل تشعر برغبة في مساعدته على عمل الأشياء التي يحبها ويهتم بعملها ؟ أو أنك تهتم قبل كل شئ بسعادتك الشخصية وتنتظر منه بصفة مستمرة أن يعمل دائماًَ على زيادة إسعادك ؟
> ...


 

يارب اعرف وجهه نظرك

واعرف ايه عدم التكافؤ​


----------



## amad_almalk (31 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

